# Modern Warfare 3: Aufreger-Szene entdeckt - Video zeigt Terror-Anschlag im Shooter



## SebastianThoeing (4. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Modern Warfare 3: Aufreger-Szene entdeckt - Video zeigt Terror-Anschlag im Shooter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Modern Warfare 3: Aufreger-Szene entdeckt - Video zeigt Terror-Anschlag im Shooter


----------



## Skyler93 (4. November 2011)

alta schwede das ist ja mal übertrieben


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. November 2011)

Sooo schlimm finde isch das jetzt nicht, man drück ja, im gegnesatz zu MW2, nicht selber auf das Knöpfchen.


----------



## nigra (4. November 2011)

Also ich finde das ziemlich geschmacklos. Die glauben jetzt auch, immer auf der Skandal-Schiene fahren zu müssen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2011)

So eine Szene kommt doch fast in jedem Shooter vor. Irgendwas mit Kindern, dass den Spieler betroffen machen soll etc. 
Typisches Klischee


----------



## Bangheader (4. November 2011)

boah ich dachte ich kaufs mir erst ein halbes jahr später, aber das wird bestimmt viel zu geil um darauf zu warten


----------



## Emke (4. November 2011)

Was geht nur in deren Köpfen ab...


----------



## e1337e_weazel (4. November 2011)

GESCHMACKLOS!


----------



## wOJ (4. November 2011)

Da war der flughafen um paar ecken schlimmer. Hier sieht man ja nicht mal viel nach der explosion also wenn die mich damit schocken wollten würde ich sagen mission failed


----------



## SupaGrowby (4. November 2011)

Ja naund? was war daran jetzt schlimm? Wer sich darüber aufregt sollte vielleicht überlegen ob er aufhört zu spielen, denn es sind NUR SPIELE VERDAMMTE AXT! Ich hab ja auch kein schlechtes gewissen wenn ich Pixelkörper tot schieße.


----------



## DoodleDandy (4. November 2011)

So ist das halt wenn man ein Spiel entwickelt, dass bei Gameplay und Story Nichts hermacht.
Da muss man halt Schockszenen einsetzen.
Wirklich gut finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Belandriel (4. November 2011)

Ich könnt mich langsam echt nur noch kaputtlachen ^^ Ich weiss echt nicht, was armseliger ist... die Programmierer, die sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen wissen, weil null Ideen mehr kommen, oder die ganzen Idioten, die die Reihe weiterhin kaufen xD


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

Abartig. Sorry, aber ein anderes Wort fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Neben dem Ultra-Patriotismus-Gehabe ein Grund, warum ich mir keinen einzigen der COD-Games antue. Ich fand es ja schon diese Flughafen-Szene aus MW2 krank, aber das mit dem Kind ist ja wohl eine totale Geschmacksgrenzenüberschreitung.


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2011)

Ich finds ok. Dramaturgie tut einem Shooter immer gut und solche Szene gibts jeden Abend im TV - warum muss man da in einem Spiel immer sonen Aufstand drum machen? 
In Kinos läuft täglich sowas, tausende Filme mit "harten Szenen" werden in jedem Media Markt angeboten und bei CoD ist es dann auf einmal ein extremer Schocker, der den Leuten übel aufstößt. 
Absoluter Käse wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (4. November 2011)

Sollte man mal Bild für Bild abspielen. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es das Kind durch die Luft fetzt. Ziemlich kranker Scheiß. Die Kommentare unter dem Video finde ich auch gut:
"Wenn du keinen guten Shooter machen kannst, packst du einfach kontroverse Scheiße in eine nicht spielbare Sequenz und es wird sich verkaufen."
Leider war...


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. November 2011)

In BF3 gibts auch nen Anschlag!



Spoiler



In Paris explodiert ne Atombombe und in NY sollte sie explodieren, wird aber am Ende knapp verhindert...



Naja, jedoch geht man dort nicht so weit und ziegt wie die Menschen selbst sterben oder betroffen sind, obwohl man es ganz genau weiß...
Die Sache mit dem Kind ist aber irgendwie grenzwertig!


----------



## Kuomo (4. November 2011)

OMFG wayne!!!! Das ist ein spiel, es ist ab 18 also was solls. Es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (4. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich finds ok. Dramaturgie tut einem Shooter immer gut und solche Szene gibts jeden Abend im TV - warum muss man da in einem Spiel immer sonen Aufstand drum machen?
> In Kinos läuft täglich sowas, tausende Filme mit "harten Szenen" werden in jedem Media Markt angeboten und bei CoD ist es dann auf einmal ein extremer Schocker, der den Leuten übel aufstößt.
> Absoluter Käse wenn ihr mich fragt.


 
Nenn mir einen Film, wo eine glückliche Familie durch die Gegend läuft und das Kind dann von ner Autobombe zerfetzt wird. Mir fällt da spontan kein Film ein


----------



## Skyler93 (4. November 2011)

NICHTS gegen Dramaturgie oder sowas, kennt ihr a serbian film? habs angesehen fands auch net so schlimm aber übertrieben und hier ist das auch der fall, es zeigt einfach nur das es übertrieben ist! immerhin ist das den typ den du zockst seine familie, und das ist einfach nur fail, noch dazu mit nen kleinen vorspann was ich richtig richtig schlimm finde... aber mir ist sowas ja egal, problem ist nur jetz sind wir zocker wieder diese unbarmherzigen amokläufer


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

#LANGWEILIG
Dann verbietet auch bitte alles andere, was Gewalt darstellt und ihr werdet sehen... es ist sonst kaum noch was da, außer Bernd das Brot!

Ist halt sehr schwer zwischen Realität und Computer-Spiel zu unterscheiden. Nachdem ich Rambo geguckt habe wollte ich auch 2 MG's nehmen und wie wild durch die gegend ballern -.-


----------



## gammelbude (4. November 2011)

Äh, warum um aller Welt wird das mit der Fluhafenszene gleichgesetzt? Der Aufreger damals war ja mehr oder weniger das der Spieler dazu animiert wird auf Zivilisten zu schießen. Das hier ist eine passive Sequenz wie wir sie in Filmen nahezu jeden Tag serviert bekommen.
Die mag nicht schön sein, und vor allem ist sie unglaublich plump, aber wo bitte ist da der "Shock" oder in dem Sinne die ethische diskussionswürdigkeit der "No Russian" Szene? Man sieht ja nicht mal irgendwas. Da war der Dead Island Trailer wesentlich gewalttätiger und heftiger.

Würde mich jetzt schon mal interessieren wie man zu dem Vergleich kommt...


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

@ EiLafSePleisteischen

Guck dir mal den ersten Teil von "The hills have eyes" an und mach nochmal die Aussage. Spätestens als die ranzigen Viecher der Frau an die Wäsche sind oder den Vater a lá Jesus gekreuzigt haben hört der gute Geschmack auf und trotzdem haben es Millionen geschaut. Nun zieh mal Schlüsse daraus!


----------



## ELECTROSYN (4. November 2011)

Sowas könnte doch nie passieren, Gott ist das krank, welche abartigen Fantasien haben sich so etwas nur ausgedacht.


----------



## Aithir (4. November 2011)

Im Grunde ist die Szene nicht verwerflich. Sie hat Dramatik und ist auch sonst nicht übertrieben. Da finde ich die Spendenorganisationen mit ihren echten Hungerkindern und anderen echten Ekelszenen im TV und auf Plakaten schlimmer. 

Hier hat man eine erfundene Szene, die ganz sanft und harmonisch beginnt, eine Idylle präsentiert, die ohne Vorwarnung für die beteiligten harmlosen, unschuldigen Menschen endet. Ist das ein Aufreger, muß man sich auch über Kinder als Opfer in Krimis beschweren oder über Bilder von Kindersoldaten und Kindern, die durch Mienen oder ihren erzwungenen Kriegsdienst verstümmelt wurden. Die Szene ist sicher kein großer
Geniestreich, aber sie paßt.

Wenn die Szene wirklich nur darin ist, um die Aufmerksamkeit der Presse zu bekommen, ist das ein Grund sich zu beschweren, man missbraucht Tragik und Antithetik nicht. Das liegt aber aktuell allein in der Hand der Presse, wie sie mit dieser Szene umgeht und ob sie einen Skandal daraus machen will.


----------



## maxilink (4. November 2011)

och nö geht das wieder los -.-


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

Oh Bitfreezer, der alte BF-Fan hat gesprochen. Merkst selber das es nicht's mit der Diskussion zu tun hat oder? Aber erstmal was posten!


----------



## wgamer (4. November 2011)

Also ich persönlich finds auch nicht schlimm, wie es abe15 schon sagt in irgendwelchen filmen ab 12 oder 16 sieht man sowas auch.


----------



## Belandriel (4. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> #LANGWEILIG
> Dann verbietet auch bitte alles andere, was Gewalt darstellt und ihr werdet sehen... es ist sonst kaum noch was da, außer Bernd das Brot!
> 
> Ist halt sehr schwer zwischen Realität und Computer-Spiel zu unterscheiden. Nachdem ich Rambo geguckt habe wollte ich auch 2 MG's nehmen und wie wild durch die gegend ballern -.-


 
Glaub ich Dir fast... nach Deiner Aussage scheint auch Differenzierung schonmal nicht Deine Stärke zu sein ^^ Es hat niemand davon geredet, alles zu verbieten... das war einfach nur polemisch von Dir. Aber ne gute Diskussion mit starken Argumenten hab ich in Foren ohnehin länger schon nicht mehr gesehen ^^


----------



## schattenlord98 (4. November 2011)

Die Szene ist mir persönlich zu heftig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

Bei Shootern ist ja es ja im Normalfall so, dass man als Spieler ausschließlich gegen die Schurken kämpft. Zivile Personen oder gar Kinder sind dabei nicht das Ziel. Und selbst wenn es nur in einer Zwischensequenz zu sehen ist, finde ich es unpassend und unnötig, mit solch billigen wie auch geschmacklosen Mitteln das Interesse des Käufers zu erregen.

Zum Battlefield 3-Beispiel:
Sieht man denn dort auch unschuldige Menschen hautnah sterben ?! Ich bezweifle, dass sich DICE auf das Niveau der COD-Macher herabsetzt.

Überhaupt kenne ich kein anderes Spiel, dass sich solche Dinger erlaubt wie die COD-Reihe.


----------



## Angeal87 (4. November 2011)

Also krass ist es schon ziemlich.
Da zieht auch nicht "das sind man in Filmen ab 16 auch...geht mir am arsch vorbei" -.-


----------



## The-The (4. November 2011)

Eine wirklich "üble" Szene, allerdings richtet sich Modern Warfare 3 eindeutig an Erwachsene, wodurch man solche Szenen durchaus tolerieren kann. Bei Filmen wird so etwas doch noch deutlich expliziter dargestellt und da hat man auch nichts dagegen (solange jener, oben erwähnte, fiktive Film nicht indiziert wurde, versteht sich).


----------



## ELECTROSYN (4. November 2011)

Sterben im "echten" Krieg unschuldige Menschen? Sind das Shooter für erwachsene Menschen ab 18 Jahren, die wissen sollten, wie es auf dieser Welt abgeht?

Sorry, aber das schockt doch echt nicht. Ihr wollt Ballerspiele spielen und haufenweise Fratzen pulverisieren, aber hier scheißt ihr euch ins Hemd.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2011)

noch billiger gehts nicht?


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2011)

Ich versteh die Aufregung hier jetzt nicht ganz. 
Ernsthaft jeder der sich einigermaßen mit Shootern auskennt hat mit Sicherheit schon Schlimmeres gesehen.
Spontan fällt mir da der Render-Trailer zu Dead Island ein, da sieht man auch ein Kind und da hat sich damals niemand beschwert, den fanden alle genial (was er ja auch war ) obwohl der eigentlich noch wesentlich schlimmer war als die Szenen jetzt.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

@ Belandriel
Es wird wieder darauf hinaus laufen, das diese Szene verboten werden soll und das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Sollen doch diejenigen, die damit Probleme haben, das Spiel links liegen lassen. Im Fernsehen kann ich auch frei entscheiden, was ich mir angucke. Dann halt alles über Altersnachweise regeln, mir egal. Später werden wieder die Diskussionen aufkeimen, das solche Spiele das Gewaltpotenzial erhöhen, was natürlich andere Titel bzw. Medien nicht machen. Aber ich sehe aus deinem wortgewandten Sätzen, das man mit dir "sachlich diskutieren" kann. Stark! Das hat nicht's mit Streitsucht oder sonstiges zu tun, ich finde bloß diese Diskussionen mehr als lächerlich!


----------



## DerElfenritter (4. November 2011)

War klar, sowas bekommt man täglich in Filmen, Serien, Animes etc. serviert, passiert es in einem Spiel isses schon grenzwärtig und geschmacklos.

Aber hauptsache Star Wars wird gefeiert weil der liebe Anakin kleine Kinder mit nem Lichtsäbel abmurkst, da interessierts kein Schwein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung hier jetzt nicht ganz.
> Ernsthaft jeder der sich einigermaßen mit Shootern auskennt hat mit Sicherheit schon Schlimmeres gesehen.
> Spontan fällt mir da der Render-Trailer zu Dead Island ein, da sieht man auch ein Kind und da hat sich damals niemand beschwert, den fanden alle genial (was er ja auch war ) obwohl der eigentlich noch wesentlich schlimmer war als die Szenen jetzt.



Bedenke: Ein Szenario mit hunderten von Zombies auf einer Urlaubsinsel ist wohl weit von der Realitätsnähe entfernt. Das kann man bei Kriegsshootern dagegen weniger behaupten. Und gerade darauf setzt ja COD. Nicht dezent, sondern volles Rohr, ohne sich mal an den Kopf zu fassen.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (4. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bedenke: Ein Szenario mit hunderten von Zombies auf einer Urlaubsinsel ist wohl weit von der Realitätsnähe entfernt. Das kann man bei Kriegsshootern dagegen weniger behaupten. Und gerade darauf setzt ja COD. Nicht dezent, sondern volles Rohr, ohne sich mal an den Kopf zu fassen.


 
Und wo ist die Problematik mit der Realitätsnähe? Sonst will es doch jeder immer so echt wie möglich haben.

€.: Scheinheiligkeit detected.


----------



## Vlogan (4. November 2011)

naja... kann nicht verstehen wieso leute filme und spiele so ernst nehmen..... In der TV Serie The Walking Dead ! kriegt ein kleines Zombie"mädchen" in den ersten 2 minuten eine Kugel direkt in die Stirn und man sieht alles.... 

wenn etwas wirklich heftig ist dann die kinder in afrika die mit AKs in den händen laufen....aber bestimmt nicht scenen aus filmen und spielen von daher...

kommt mal runter


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2011)

ELECTROSYN schrieb:


> Sonst will es doch jeder immer so echt wie möglich haben.


 
unhaltbare behauptung detected.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bedenke: Ein Szenario mit hunderten von Zombies auf einer Urlaubsinsel ist wohl weit von der Realitätsnähe entfernt. Das kann man bei Kriegsshootern dagegen weniger behaupten. Und gerade darauf setzt ja COD. Nicht dezent, sondern volles Rohr, ohne sich mal an den Kopf zu fassen.


 
Nur weil die Umstände ihres Todes unrealistich sind, ist es plötzlich weniger schlimm? Das ändert eben aber nichts daran, dass es auch in diesem Trailer ein "echtes" Kind" ist was stirbt und hier sieht man es sogar verdammt deutlich. 
So gesehen ergibt deine Aussage wenig Sinn.

Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund solcher Szenen, aber mittlerweile sieht man so etwas und ähnliches doch in fast jedem erfolgreichen Shooter. Verglichen mit der Fulghafenszene aus MW2 ist das hier meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht schlimm.


----------



## Viper0201 (4. November 2011)

Da stellt sich doch die Frage wie viel die USK für nen 18er Aufkleber nimmt, oder ob sie ne Münze werfen. Denn so viel wie ich weiß kommt das Spiel ungeschnitten nach Deutschland. Bei dieser Szene ist das echt unglaubwürdig. Obwohl es im Vergleich zur Flughafen-Mission relativ langweilig ist.


----------



## Cicero (4. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> ... Später werden wieder die Diskussionen aufkeimen, das solche Spiele das Gewaltpotenzial erhöhen, was natürlich andere Titel bzw. Medien nicht machen....


 
Aber genau solche Szenen sind es doch, die die Spieler und die Spiele immer mehr in Verruf geräten lässt bzw. zu einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema nicht gerade beitragen. Egal, ob es die viel zitierte Flughafenszene, Splatter-Intros oder solche Szenen sind. Manchmal machen die Entwickler und wir Spieler uns selbst das Leben schwer und liefern den "Gegnern" die Munition gegen uns, die sie brauchen.

Mir persönlich ist die Szene auch zu heftig. Da hilft auch kein Verweis auf irgendwelche Filme. Hier geht´s wieder nur um Aufmerksamkeit und das "boah muss ich haben" von irgendwelchen Kiddies.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

ELECTROSYN schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Problematik mit der Realitätsnähe? Sonst will es doch jeder immer so echt wie möglich haben.
> 
> €.: Scheinheiligkeit detected.


 
Meine Wenigkeit möchte höchstens optische Realitätsnähe, also technisch bezogen. Ich möchte aber kein Vorschulkind vor Linse haben oder diesem beim Sterben zusehen wollen. Und zwischen Menschen-Kids und Zombie-Kids gibt es wohl auch einen himmelweiten Unterschied.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

@ Bonkic

Andere Spiele werden gerade total gelobt wegen ihrer FOTOREALISTISCHEN Darstellung von Gewalt, was auch wirklich (Unverständlicher Weise.) immer wieder gefordert wird.


----------



## varonn (4. November 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ja naund? was war daran jetzt schlimm? Wer sich darüber aufregt sollte vielleicht überlegen ob er aufhört zu spielen, denn es sind NUR SPIELE VERDAMMTE AXT! Ich hab ja auch kein schlechtes gewissen wenn ich Pixelkörper tot schieße.


 
tja soweit denken die leute nicht 

und nochmal für jeden auch für die das nicht verstehen 

1. wenns euch nicht passt muss ihr auch nicht drauf drücken und eure billigen kommetare könnt ihr behalten

2. krieg ist brutal und es gibt schlimmeres 

4. es ist nur ein spiel wer das nicht unterscheiden kann sollte sich mal gedanken machen 

5. ich guck jetzt erstmal two and a half men


----------



## Vlogan (4. November 2011)

ahh und by the way  bei Dead Space schmeisst der Vater seine Tochter ausm Fenster und ???.... keiner heult da rum...


----------



## ELECTROSYN (4. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unhaltbare behauptung detected.


 
Ja?

Was glaubst du wohl warum es so gemacht wird? Weil die Entwickler es geil finden und sich einen drauf runterholen, oder weil die Konsumenten es so wollen? Sicherlich war das von mir pauschalisiert, Entschuldigung.


----------



## varonn (4. November 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> naja... kann nicht verstehen wieso leute filme und spiele so ernst nehmen..... In der TV Serie The Walking Dead ! kriegt ein kleines Zombie"mädchen" in den ersten 2 minuten eine Kugel direkt in die Stirn und man sieht alles....
> 
> wenn etwas wirklich heftig ist dann die kinder in afrika die mit AKs in den händen laufen....aber bestimmt nicht scenen aus filmen und spielen von daher...
> 
> kommt mal runter


 
stimm voll zu


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nur weil die Umstände ihres Todes unrealistich sind, ist es plötzlich weniger schlimm? Das ändert eben aber nichts daran, dass es auch in diesem Trailer ein "echtes" Kind" ist was stirbt und hier sieht man es sogar verdammt deutlich.
> Sry das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


 
Fiktive Horror-Thematik und Kriegsszenario mit Bezug auf die Realität (und es soll keiner sagen, Giftgas-Anschläge wären realitätsfern - siehe Japan in den 90ern !!!) sind ja wohl zwei Paar Schuhe, oder nicht ?


----------



## kornhill (4. November 2011)

EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Film, wo eine glückliche Familie durch die Gegend läuft und das Kind dann von ner Autobombe zerfetzt wird. Mir fällt da spontan kein Film ein


 
Autobombe nicht. Aber Mad Max 1 gesehen? (Edit: Ne stimmt das war bissi anders. War die Frau die ... oh ich glaub das ist in der deutsche Fassung geschnitten... ups....)

OnTopic: Grenzwertig auf jeden fall. Ich gehe davon aus das diese Familie nur in dieser Szene auftaucht. Wenn das alles in die Dramaturgie und in die Handlung miteinfliessen würde, wäre es zwar noch fraglich aber ok denke ich. Dadurch das sie das aber nur inszenieren um den Spieler zu zeigen das es ok ist die nächsten paar Stunden 1000e von Gegnern abzuballern, und die Familie höchstwahrscheinlich nicht wieder auftauchen wird ist es geschmacklos wie ich finde.


----------



## DerElfenritter (4. November 2011)

Künstliche Aufregung, ist ja Call of Duty, same as Battlefield und Origin zzt.


----------



## shooot3r (4. November 2011)

assozial...


----------



## Cicero (4. November 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> naja... kann nicht verstehen wieso leute filme und spiele so ernst nehmen..... In der TV Serie The Walking Dead ! kriegt ein kleines Zombie"mädchen" in den ersten 2 minuten eine Kugel direkt in die Stirn und man sieht alles....



Und? Macht es das besser? Muss es denn immer dieser explizite Grad an Gewaltdarstellung sein? Die besten Krimis, "Schocker" etc. kommen meist ohne sowas aus (siehe diverse "alte Klassiker"). Ich glaube machmal, Spiele oder Filme sind für viele nur noch gut, wenn möglich realistisch das Blut, Gedärme oder das Gehrin durch die Gegend spritzt oder an die Wand klatscht.


----------



## HellsHorst (4. November 2011)

So grausam es auch klingt, ich musste ein bisschen schmunzeln als das Mädchen in die Luft geflogen ist aber als dann grünes (!) Giftgas aus dem Laster gekommen ist hab ich einfach nur noch gelacht. In Modern Warfare 4 wird dann Ein 4 jähriges Mädchen interaktiv gefoltert und vergewaltigt um an Informationen zu kommen.


----------



## varonn (4. November 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> assozial...


 
dein kommetar ist assozial


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. November 2011)

Vlogan schrieb:


> ahh und by the way  bei Dead Space schmeisst der Vater seine Tochter ausm Fenster und ???.... keiner heult da rum...


 
wo in Dead Space 1 oder 2 kommt den das bitte vor?


----------



## UthaSnake (4. November 2011)

Und warum muss man sich jetzt aufregen?

hab vor kurzem ein Video gesehen wo ein Gameredakteur zur Flughafen Szene aus MW2 sagte, dass es nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre, wenn man ein Zivilist gewesen wäre am Flughafen.
Hier haben wir jetzt genau so einen Fall und ehrlich:
Hier kann man sich einfach über nichts aufregen, jeder der das tut, tut dies einfach nur künstlich, oder muss schon sowieso schon fortlaufend den Kopf schütteln, wenn er heute fernsehn guckt oder ins Kino geht.

Sollte man sich aufregen, weil man "sieht" wie ein kleines Mädchen von der Explosion getötet wird?
Wenn ja, verweise ich hier nur mal auf die 2te Staffel von "24", wo ein Kind gefesselt auf einem Stuhl sitzt, welcher umgeschmissen wird und das Kind (auch wenn man es dort genauso undeutlich sieht wie hier) erschossen wird. Schlugen damals die Alarmglocken? Nein!
Wie siehts mit "Shoot Em up" aus, wo der zuschauer sieht (in dicker Großaufnahme!), wie ein BABY(!) überfahren wird (Das Kind ist zwar nicht echt, aber das weiß man ja im ersten Moment nicht!)

...
Wer hat in F.E.A.R nicht schonmal auf die kleine Alma geschossen?
RTL, Supernanny. Millionnen deutsche sehen, wie Kinder von ihren unfähigen Eltern verprügelt werden.
Der Film Colleteral Damage, wo eine ähnliche Szene stattfindet, wie in diesem Video!

Nein, in diesem Video ist nichts zusehen, über was man sich jetzt plötzlich, künstlerisch aufregen sollte/könnte.
Wer sich darüber aufregt, hat...
a.) ...generell etwas gegen Gewalt im Film/Spiel
b.) ...etwas gegen Call of Duty
und/oder
c.) ...kein Sinn für Dramaturgie, denn seien wir ehrlich. Würden wir 2 Erwachsene sehen, wäre diese szene nicht emotional!

ich will nun Gewalt in Medien nicht verherrlichen, aber wir sollten uns einfach darn gewöhnen, dass sie im Wohnzimmer Einzug gefunden hat.
Es wird gefoltert, gemordet, geschlitzt und geschossen, denn die breite masse steht da nun mal drauf!

zum Video: Man hab ich mich erschreckt als der Laster hochging 
hatte den Text extra nicht gelesen, sondern nur das Video geschaut ^^


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

@ kornhill

Aber überleg mal wieviele geschmacklose Szenen es bei Filmen oder im täglichen Leben gibt, von daher finde ich es auch so, selbst wenn die Familie zu diesem Zweck der Rache benutzt wird, nicht schlimm, weil Kunst nicht szensiert werden sollte. Wo kommen wir dahin? Ich finde Körperwelten extrem geschmacklos sogar etwas widerwärtig, aber Verurteile niemanden, der da hingeht. Überleg mal wieviel Leid der Mensch den Tieren antut, da kräht bis heute kein Hahn nach und eine virtuelle Umgebung ist wie eine Fantasieumgebung im Buch, sie soll jediglich was darstellen und verdeutlichen, bzw was rüber bringen oder Beweggründe erklären, warum wie was gemacht wird, ob's gut oder schlecht ist, das urteilt jeder danach selbst!


----------



## Vlogan (4. November 2011)

Zitat: (Original von Vlogan;9377929)
ahh und by the way  bei Dead Space schmeisst der Vater seine Tochter ausm Fenster und ???.... keiner heult da rum...


wo in Dead Space 1 oder 2 kommt den das bitte vor? 

:  SRY MEINE DEN DEAD ISLAND TRAILER   dead space aus reflex geschrieben


----------



## ganderc (4. November 2011)

Ich finde die Engine daneben.


----------



## Fireball8 (4. November 2011)

Versteh nicht, wo hier das Problem sein soll.....täglich gibt es Filme oder Serien, die ab 12 Jahren freigegeben sind, dort sterben auch genug Kinder bzw. man sieht sie ermordet o.Ä. Und bevor mir irgendjemand sagt, dass die Intentionen zwischen detailliertem Sterben und "nur" zeigen eines toten Kindes verschieden seien, weiß ich auch nicht....letztendlich ist es in meinen Augen das Selbe.  Ich will sowas nicht gutheißen, aber dass es, wenn so etwas in einem Videospiel enthalten ist, gleich wieder so einen Aufschrei gibt, regt mich schon seit Jahren auf. Da frage ih mich doch, warum Filme wie SAW etc. noch in der Werbung angepriesen werden dürfen, sie offen in Regalen stehen und sogesehen jeder in den Kinosaal gehen kann....überprüft wird soetwas nicht, hab schon oft genug gesehen, wie Minderjährige Karten für nen anderen Film gekauft haben, sich dann aber so cool fühlten und z.B. in SAW gingen. Mir geht die ganze Heulerei über "Killerspiele" so sehr auf die Nerven, manchmal überlege ich schon auszuwandern...ohne irgendwelche Nachrichten würden diese Videospielszenen doch nie an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, ergo gäbe es auch keine Aufreger...wer es nicht will soll es lassen, und die ganzen Medien sollten ihre Finger endlich aus dem Kram lassen, die haben da doch meist eh keine Ahnung von...ich sehe es jetzt schon wieder, wie über diese Szene bei Anne Will oder sonst was diskutiert wird.
Und im Kino/Fernsehen werden Kinder, egal ob nun als Zombie oder sonst was, man erkennt, dass es ein Kind ist, munter weiter gemordet, ja doll....der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht, aber die Fernsehkultur fällt ja unter Kunst, scho kla!

MfG Fireball8

PS: Letztens noch nen Film gesehen, habe keine Ahnung, ob ich den Namen nennen darf oder nicht, ich lasse es lieber, aber ich frage mich warum Vergewaltigungsszenen im Fernsehen bzw. Kino auf detaillierteste Art und Weise und an Geschmacklosigkeit kaum zu übertreffen gezeigt werden dürfen. Da war ich es, der gesagt hat, dass ich vorspulen möchte, denn sowas ist abartig, und das ist sehr wohl gleichzusetzen mit so etwas wie dem hier!


----------



## Elbrus (4. November 2011)

Das finde ich doch etwas derbe brutal. Ich meine auf einer psychischen Ebene. Da wird mal eben die kleine Tochter weggebombt! 
Ich kann auch verstehen, dass einige diese Szene nicht so schlimm finden, weil die ganze Familie doch sehr klischeehaft ist. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass wir Gamer von den ganzen Spielen doch sehr abgestumpft sind. Meine Mutter oder auch meine Oma würden das als viel brutaler empfinden, als unsere Generation es tut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2011)

Ich hätte ja mit dieser Szene oder jener aus MW2 keine Probleme, wenn sowas im Off passieren würde, sprich:
Man bekommt es nur am Rande mit, aber ist nicht Zeuge davon. Aber Subtilität war ja noch nie eine Stärke von COD. Wenn dann muss immer die virtuelle Kamera draufgehalten werden.


----------



## Dyson (4. November 2011)

Richtig so, in Computerspielen darf alles sein!


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

Es ist brutal, sehr sogar, aber deswegen muss es nicht szensiert werden bzw. Leute über einen Kamm geschert werden, oder? Wie gesagt, dieser olle Kasten da im Wintergarten bringt viel mehr Not und Elend ans Tageslicht. Zocker sind doch keine abgestumpften Wesen, die sich über sowas ergötzen (Hoffe ich zumindest.). Es ist halt alles nicht real, das ist der Fakt, warum das Horror-Genre noch heute existiert. (Um jetzt mal nicht nur auf das was wirklich passiert einzugehen.)


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2011)

Es gehört halt dazu, wie verwerfliche Szenen in Filmen und damit steig ich aus!


----------



## Savro (4. November 2011)

Was regt ihr euch so auf? In Filmen ist es doch auch ok und das hier ist noch eine Stufe niedriger - ein Film. Ich finds vollkommen Ok und das ganze zeigt ja auch nur die "bedrohliche" Situation...


----------



## Brainpulse (4. November 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und? Macht es das besser? Muss es denn immer dieser explizite Grad an Gewaltdarstellung sein? Die besten Krimis, "Schocker" etc. kommen meist ohne sowas aus (siehe diverse "alte Klassiker"). Ich glaube machmal, Spiele oder Filme sind für viele nur noch gut, wenn möglich realistisch das Blut, Gedärme oder das Gehrin durch die Gegend spritzt oder an die Wand klatscht.


 
du hast den sinn solcher szenen nicht verstanden. Activision begründete damals die flughafen mission damit, dass der spieler eine emotionale abneigung gegen die terroristen entwickeln solle bzw. fördern. genau mit diesen stilmitteln im storytelling und inszenierung arbeitet auch homefront. In der die spielezeitschriften auch gesagt haben, dass man eine art gerechtigkeits und rächergefühl entwickelt. Eben wegen der art wie Amerika und das unmittelbare umfeld des spielers von koreanische soldaten unterdrückt werden.

diese psychologische spielerfahrung hat seinen zweck und ist ein relativ neues feld in der entwicklung von spielerlebissen. da wird noch einiges auf uns zukommen. da stehen wir noch am anfang...


----------



## DoodleDandy (4. November 2011)

Brainpulse schrieb:


> du hast den sinn solcher szenen nicht verstanden. Activision begründete damals die flughafen mission damit, dass der spieler eine emotionale abneigung gegen die terroristen entwickeln solle bzw. fördern. genau mit diesen stilmitteln im storytelling und inszenierung arbeitet auch homefront. In der die spielezeitschriften auch gesagt haben, dass man eine art gerechtigkeits und rächergefühl entwickelt. Eben wegen der art wie Amerika und das unmittelbare umfeld des spielers von koreanische soldaten unterdrückt werden.
> 
> diese psychologische spielerfahrung hat seinen zweck und ist ein relativ neues feld in der entwicklung von spielerlebissen. da wird noch einiges auf uns zukommen. da stehen wir noch am anfang...


 Ganz ehrlich, wer bei einem Spiel! emotionale Abneigung oder Gerechtigkeits-/ Rächergefühle entwickelt, sollte sich mal fragen, ob er nicht ein bisschen zu sehr in dem Medium hängt.
Und wenn das erst der Anfang ist, dann haben wir in absehbarer Zeit Spiele, die die Menschen regelrecht radikalisieren.
Das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Btw. Cicero hat ganz recht. Subtile Dramatik ist häufig viel effektvoller als offene Gewalt.


----------



## Renox1 (4. November 2011)

Video nicht mehr verfügbar. Wie die Idioten es immer versuchen, wir werden es eh sehen!


----------



## Focke (4. November 2011)

Also ich der Meinung, wenn man bei solchen Szenen keine Emotionen empfindet sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ob da nicht etwas schiefgelaufen ist im Leben. HALLO da werden mehrere hundert Menschen erschossen! und ihr empfindet da keine Wut oder so? ... auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist. Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie abgestumpft viele Menschen heute sind! "der Tot ist bei allen ganz normal und is doch scheiß egal ob da 200 Menschen erschossen werden, so lang  ich die net kenne!"
Merkt ihr jetzt dass da was schief läuft? Also ich unterstütze solche Szenen, wenn sie Sinnvoll umgesetzt sind und man die Dramatik spürt!
Sinnloses rumgeballer ist einfach zu langweilig! Emotionen, Dramatik, Adrenalin. Das bringt Stimmung und lässt einen in das Spiel "eintauchen".


----------



## BiJay (4. November 2011)

Finde solche Szenen nicht schlimm, eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil. Das macht es sogar noch authentischer. Der (Terror-)Krieg ist eben grausam und das soll auch vermittelt werden.


----------



## School10 (4. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIKB6t31Bi8


----------



## Cicero (4. November 2011)

DoodleDandy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer bei einem Spiel! emotionale Abneigung oder Gerechtigkeits-/ Rächergefühle entwickelt, sollte sich mal fragen, ob er nicht ein bisschen zu sehr in dem Medium hängt.
> Und wenn das erst der Anfang ist, dann haben wir in absehbarer Zeit Spiele, die die Menschen regelrecht radikalisieren.
> Das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


 
Dieses Statement unterschreibe ich sofort. Erfolgserlebnisse oder Glücksgefühle, wenn man eine schwierige Mission geschafft hat, OK. Aber alles was darüber hinaus geht, halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Und vor allem äußerst manipulativ: Wer entscheidet denn, wer gut und böse ist? Was ist gerecht und wenn in welchen Augen?


----------



## Peter23 (4. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> #LANGWEILIG
> Dann verbietet auch bitte alles andere, was Gewalt darstellt und ihr werdet sehen... es ist sonst kaum noch was da, außer Bernd das Brot!
> 
> Ist halt sehr schwer zwischen Realität und Computer-Spiel zu unterscheiden. *Nachdem ich Rambo geguckt habe wollte ich auch 2 MG's nehmen und wie wild durch die gegend ballern* -.-


 
Ich wollte das wirklich!


----------



## doomkeeper (4. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhpeLUyjbQ

activision macht halt durch negative schlagzeilen ihr geld.
eine "verbotene" frucht hat schon immer den menschen angezogen.

gut es ist ein spiel. aber trotzdem find ich dass Activision
mit absicht in die unterste schublade greifft damit
man in aller munde ist.

und es funktioniert.
ziel erreicht.

man kann aber auch unterhaltung für erwachsene
bieten wo kein kind von einer bombe gesprengt wird.

wenns z.b. wie Fear ist, wo man die alma jagt,
ists eigentlich ok (ich hasse kleine kinder in solchen horror games xD )

oder vll dead space 2 die komischen babyzombies.
das ist alles noch irgendwie vertretbar (story, fantasy etc.)

aber ein unschuldiges kind sprengen?
naja ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. November 2011)

Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Call of Duty Fan (Teil 1 und Teil 4 fand ich dennoch ganz ok), aber sooo skandalös finde ich die Szene jetzt nicht. Die Flughafenmission in MW2 war aus dem Grund ein Skandal, weil man selbst mehr oder weniger aktiv am Massaker teilgenommen hat. Als Zwischensequenz oder wie hier, aus der Sicht eines Opfers ist das wieder was ganz anderes.

Würde man nur zeigen, wie Soldaten verwundet werden und sterben, würden vermutlich auch wieder einige schimpfen, dass die Darstellung nicht der Realität entspricht, denn im Krieg leiden oft die Zivilisten am meisten. Dann heißt's wieder "Kriegsverherrlichung" und so, hier wird man gezeigt, dass im Krieg auch Zivilisten (inkl. kleiner Kinder) sterben und dann wird auch wieder geschimpft.

Wie gesagt: Solang man nicht als Täter dabei ist, finde ich das völlig ok, die Realität sieht schließlich auch nicht anders aus, wenn sich irgendwo Terroristen in einer Gruppe von Zivilisten in die Luft jagen. Das ist zwar grausam, aber es ist leider Realität.


----------



## UthaSnake (4. November 2011)

Emotionen...Gefühle...das soll man erleben, aber nur positiv?
Bitte nur freuen wenn man etwas schwieriges gemeistert hat? 
Dann zock ich Tetris und Guitar Hero!
Aber die Emotionen sollen ugefühle im Spiel bekommt - ich mein, dann würd ich mir auch sorgen machen.
Aber warum den (End)gegner nicht tierisch hassen, wenn er doch vielleicht eine richtig verflucht beschissene Figur ist?
Warum nicht traurig oder geschockt sein, wenn eine (Haupt)person stirbt?
Hätten wir nur positive, glückliche Emotionen beim Zocken, hätten Spiele wie Heavy Rain und Fahrenheit es beispielsweise verdammt schwer!

Was gut oder böse ist, und wie jeder eine andere Auffassung zum Thema gerechtigkeit hat, gehört hier gar nicht hin!
Das sind grundlegende, philosophische Fragen, die man bei jedem Actionfilm stellen KÖNNTE!

Ein unschuldiges Kind sprengen?
Mal davon abgesehen das es in meinen(!) Augen kein schuldiges Kind gibt, das einen derartigen Tod verdient hätte und ich dieses "unschuldige Kind", einfach für eine übertriebene, dramaturgische Floskel halte, ist es nur ein Spiel!

MW3 spielt nicht irgendwo in Rapture oder in Columbia, oder in einer WOW-Welt.
es spielt in UNSERER "realen" Welt, wo sich der krieg ebenso GENAUSO(!) zuträgt!
Schwangere, Kinder(besucher), Babys...wieviele von ihnen waren in den World Trade Center oder in den Flugzeugen?
Wieviele waren in der U-Bahn in London?
Wieviele befanden sich im Bagdad, als die Amerikaner es bombadierten, aufgrund falscher Vermutungen?!
Es ist ein grausamer gedanke wenn man sich vorstellt, wieviele Kinder schon gestorben sind aufgrund des Terrors und Krieges.

MW3 will hier nicht schocken oder provozieren, sie wollen darstellen und das MIT Emotionen.
Was wunderbar aufgeht. eine Zauberformel, die Hollywood schon lange für sich entdeckt hat!


----------



## kornhill (4. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> @ kornhill
> 
> Aber überleg mal wieviele geschmacklose Szenen es bei Filmen oder im täglichen Leben gibt, von daher finde ich es auch so, selbst wenn die Familie zu diesem Zweck der Rache benutzt wird, nicht schlimm, weil Kunst nicht szensiert werden sollte. Wo kommen wir dahin? Ich finde Körperwelten extrem geschmacklos sogar etwas widerwärtig, aber Verurteile niemanden, der da hingeht. Überleg mal wieviel Leid der Mensch den Tieren antut, da kräht bis heute kein Hahn nach und eine virtuelle Umgebung ist wie eine Fantasieumgebung im Buch, sie soll jediglich was darstellen und verdeutlichen, bzw was rüber bringen oder Beweggründe erklären, warum wie was gemacht wird, ob's gut oder schlecht ist, das urteilt jeder danach selbst!


 
Ich finde es ein bischen Geschmacklos, habe ich geschrieben und meine das auch. Fände es eben besser wenn es in die Handlung etc. mit ein fliest. Wenn dieser Punkt gegeben ist, ist die Annäherung nicht ganz so ... hm.... finde hier kein Wort. (Krass)
Aber ich finde nicht das sowas zensiert werden sollte. Es ist eine Art von "Geschichten erzählen" die ich eigentlich nicht so mag, die aber existiert, die auch faszinieren kann, und wie du richtig schreibst in Büchern, Serien, Filmen gerne verwendet wird. Ich sähe darin auch keinen Sinn es zu verbieten. Ich werde aber trotz allem bei meiner Meinung bleiben das ich es "etwas geschmacklos" finde. Ich finde auch viele Filme geschmacklos 

Auf der anderen Seite weiss ich nicht wie COD damit umgehen wird. Ich gehe davon aus, das es eben relativ simpel sein wird. (Spekulation!) Wenn die Szene nur dazu verwendet wird um belanglos rumballern zu dürfen ist das eigentlich verschenktes Potenzial. Die Szene bewegt ja offensichtlich die Gemüter. Also muss ja was dran sein. (Und ist es auch.) Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle das das Video nur zum "rechtfertigen" verwendet wird, und nicht mehr von der Emotion mitgenommen wird, fände ich das irgendwie blöd.


----------



## Cicero (4. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Emotionen...Gefühle...das soll man erleben, aber nur positiv?
> Bitte nur freuen wenn man etwas schwieriges gemeistert hat?
> Dann zock ich Tetris und Guitar Hero!
> Aber die Emotionen sollen ugefühle im Spiel bekommt - ich mein, dann würd ich mir auch sorgen machen.
> ...



Spiele sind in erster Linie... Spiele. Zum Zeitvertreib oder sich einfach unterhalten zu lassen. Natürlich kommen hier auch Gefühle mit in´s Spiel (Erfolg, Trauer, etc.), wie zB in einem Fußballspiel, welches man aktiv mitbestreitet.Problematisch wird´s mMn, wenn so etwas wie Hass "in´s Spiel kommt". Ich weiß nicht wie du das siehst, aber für mich ist Hass ein ziemlich drastischer Begriff und eine noch drastischere Emotion. Hier besteht stark die Gefahr, in die Radikalität abzutrifften. Mit teilweise unabsehbaren Folgen. Deshalb gehören solche Emotionen wie Hass, Wut, etc. für mich nicht in Spiele.Und damit auch nicht solche Szenen, die "Wut" oder "Hass" auf die Gegenpartei im Spiel wecken sollen. 



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Was gut oder böse ist, und wie jeder eine andere Auffassung zum Thema gerechtigkeit hat, gehört hier gar nicht hin! Das sind grundlegende, philosophische Fragen, die man bei jedem Actionfilm stellen KÖNNTE!


 
Bezgl. der Actionfilme gebe ich Dir sogar Recht! In der Tat muss man sich bei manchem zweifelhaften Werken diese Frage stellen. Was die Verwendung in Spielen aber nicht rechtfertigt oder besser macht! 
Und: Ich finde es wichtig, die Frage nach "Gut" und "Böse" auch in Spielen manchmal zu hinterfragen! 
Denn: Es spielen nicht nur politisch aufgeklärte, welterfahrene Erwachsene solche und andere Spiele, sondern auch Kids und Jugendliche, die "ihren Platz in der Welt" erst noch suchen müssen und teilweise höchst anfällig für bestimmte Propaganda, egal von welcher Seite auch immer, sind! Der Hurra-Patriotismus in den CoD Reihen zB oder die Frage, warum eigentlich die Russen meistens der böse Gegenpart zu den Amerikanern sind. Der Kalte Krieg ist seit über 20 Jahren vorbei!



UthaSnake schrieb:


> MW3 spielt nicht irgendwo in Rapture oder in Columbia, oder in einer WOW-Welt.
> es spielt in UNSERER "realen" Welt, wo sich der krieg ebenso GENAUSO(!) zuträgt!
> Schwangere, Kinder(besucher), Babys...wieviele von ihnen waren in den World Trade Center oder in den Flugzeugen?
> Wieviele waren in der U-Bahn in London?
> ...



Deshalb muss sich dieses Leid noch lange nicht in Spielen wiederfinden, die nur unterhalten sollen. Und: siehe oben.



UthaSnake schrieb:


> MW3 will hier nicht schocken oder provozieren, sie wollen darstellen und das MIT Emotionen.
> Was wunderbar aufgeht. eine Zauberformel, die Hollywood schon lange für sich entdeckt hat!


 
Klares Veto zu Satz 1: Sie wollen verkaufen, auf Teufel komm raus! Genauso wie die Flughafenszene dient sie nur der Publicity. Wie so manche drastischen Szenen in irgendwelchen Actionfilmen auch. Je waghalsiger und brutaler, desto mehr Besucher und Einnahmen. Und GENAU DAS ist deine Hollywood-Zauberformel. 

Grüße Cicero


----------



## Joerg2 (4. November 2011)

"Ihr durftet nicht selbst auf die Passanten feuern."
Das klingt ja fast so als wärt ihr scharf drauf möglichst viele Passanten unzunieten...
Also mir pers. war das egal - Die Szene hatte eh nur den Sinn durch Medienberichte eine Art gratis Werbung für's Spiel zu sein. Und Spaß daran auf Unschuldige zu schießen hab ich auch nicht. Von daher hätten sie die Szene auch ganz löschen können...


----------



## UthaSnake (4. November 2011)

@ Cicero

Ich geb dir völlig  Recht im Bezug auf den Hass!
Hass hat in einem Spiel nichts zu suchen!
ich bin ebenfalls der Ansicht, wer die Gegner (wer oder was auch immer sie sein mögen) regelrecht HASST, hat auch regelrecht einen an der Waffel!

Natürlich ist es auch klar zu hinterfragen "Was ist Gut, was ist Böse?"
Gerade was den politischen Aspekt angeht, allerdings nehme ich mir persönlich bei Spielen um ehrlich zu sein die Freiheit und sehe es einfach schwarz/weiß.
Ich mach mir nun keine Gedanken was die (wie in MW3 jetzt bspw.) Russen für Rachegefühle haben, oder was die reitet (natürlich) Amerika anzugreifen etc...
Das einzige Spiel wo ich wirklich am überlegen war, aufgrund der Gut/böse-Thematik, Bioshock.
Auch wenn man die Figuren Vito, und/oder Niko z.B. sympatisch findet, ist es ja sehr deutlich und klar, das das, was sie tun, böse ist.
Klar sollten Kinder und bestimmt einige Jugendliche, dass noch mal gelehrt bekommen, aber die sollten eigentlich auch nicht solche Spiele spielen - aber darauf zu achten ist nicht mein Job 

 Ich finde dieses Leid hat eine Berechtigung im Spiel zu sein.
Warum geht man in Filme wie "Der Soldat James Ryan", oder "Pearl Harbor"? 
Wurden dort Kinder gezeigt? Nein. Sollten sie gezeigt werden? Nicht umbedingt, aber: Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das sie auch gestorben sind (in welchem Krieg auch immer) Man kann nicht immer von Kolleteralschaden sprechen und die Opfer bedauern, gleichzeitig aber bei einem "animierten" Video sagen "Das ist zu heftig!"

Solche Opfer (oder Szenen wie in diesem Video), sind für mich eher Schlüsselmomente des Spiels. Ein Augenblick indem gezeigt wird, wie weitreichend der Terror und der Krieg ist. Das er nichteinmal vor Kindern haltmacht. 

Und, na klar wollen sie verkaufen!
Und das mit einem Produkt, das darstellt und berühren will!

Um noch einmal auf deine Ausführung zurück zu kommen, dass sich dieses Leid nicht in Videospielen wiederfinden sollte, die unterhalten wollen.
Dazu ist meine persönliche Auffassung nur:
Spiel kein Game, welches ein Kriegsszenario behandelt, denn da ist es klar, das es VIEL Leid zu sehen gibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. November 2011)

ist ja alles schön und gut.

ich bin eigentlich auch dafür dass computerspiele mehr oder weniger kunst ist.

nur dann versteh ich nicht warum viele das argument bringen (bei ballerspielen)
dass es alles nur pixel sind.
aber wenn so eine szene gezeigt wird wird von schlüsselsequenzen gesprochen
die einen emotional irgendwie berühren?

das ist etwas paradox irgendwie.

wie man z.b. so eine tragische "schlüsselstelle" dramatisch aber doch stilvoll gestalten kann
sieht man an max payne.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (5. November 2011)

Das ist mal wieder typisch! Entweder ist das Spiel dermaßen schlecht, dass über derartige Inhalte Aufmerksamkeit generiert wird, die darüber hinweg täuschen soll, oder aber die Entwickler können einfach nicht anders. Schließlich gab es in MW2 auch so eine kritische Szene, da muss es die in Teil 3 ja auch geben.
Das ganze erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Harry Potter-Bücher. Was hat die Kirche sich doch jedes Mal aufgeregt, als wieder eins rauskam. Und was hat J.K. Rowling es doch jedes Mal wieder geschafft, einen neuen kleinen Seitenhieb zu verteilen.
Einziger Unterschied: weniger Waffen!
Sex sales, und wenn das nicht zieht, dann eben sinnlose Gewalt...


----------



## SakashiLP (5. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Darknomis806 (5. November 2011)

Aufregerszene? Das ist die bittere Realität! In Afghanistan,Irak und Co sterben doch JEDEN TAG Zivilisten wegen solchen Terroranschlägen. Warum die Szene schockt ist ganz einfach, weil man immer soviel über solche Anschläge hört aber Videos dazu wo die Zivilisten sterben gibt es eig. nicht und wenn man dann sowas sieht kommt vllt. einem alles wieder hoch was man in den nachrichten gehört hat und das verarbeitet man jetzt. Ich finde die Szene kann man garnicht mit der Flughafenmission vergleichen,da man hier nicht der Täter sondern der Beobachter ist. Und ich denke diese Szene ist echt harmlos im Gegensatz was ihm echten Leben jeden Tag auf der Welt passiert .


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> @ Bonkic
> 
> Andere Spiele werden gerade total gelobt wegen ihrer FOTOREALISTISCHEN Darstellung von Gewalt, was auch wirklich (Unverständlicher Weise.) immer wieder gefordert wird.


 
hm, mal ganz im ernst: ich kann mich an nicht eine einzige aussage erinnern, wo jemals (foto)realistische GEWALTdarstellung lobend in der spiele-presse erwähnt wurde. 
will aber nicht ausschließen, dass das schon mal passiert ist. 

zudem hat der gute eben pauschalisiert und alleine schon deshalb war seine behauptung schlicht falsch.
ich persönlich brauch keine wegfliegenden gliedmaßen, keine blutpfützen, kein wegspritzendes hirn und auch kein ragdoll
ich stehe durchaus auf 'realistische' szenarien in shootern, keine frage. aber ein spiel sollte immer ein spiel bleiben.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Aufregerszene? Das ist die bittere Realität!



ja und? kindemisbrauch, vergewaltigung und folter sind auch bittere realität.
will ich diese dinge deshalb in einem spiel sehen?

das video stellte billigste effekthascherei dar, nix weiter. 
für einen schnitt gibts allerdings in der tat keinerlei veranlassung, da die szene wohl aus einer zwischensequenz stammt, wo der spieler nicht selbst aktiv wird. 
zumindest ist das meine meinung.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. November 2011)

ich versteh nicht was viele mit ihrer Realität haben wollen...

wenn jemand spiele aus dem grund spielt weils eine "bittere realität" wiederspiegelt, dann
würde ich demjenige erstmal paar wochen / monate Spielepause verschreiben.

man kann sich noch so in ein spiel / eine geschichte reinsteigern, aber
die ganze realität auf dem monitor zu sehen ist schlichtweg verkehrt
weil die vergangenheit schon oft gezeigt hat dass es sehr wenige gibt die
mit empfindlichem material nicht umgehen können
und irgendwann vll ne sicherung durchbrennt.

es sind spiele.
und meiner meinung nach sind spiele die real wirken wollen (darstellung, grafik)
irgendwie langweilig und bieten keinen richtigen spaß weil eben alles so "real" 
ist.

design, atmosphäre, lustige spielideen, spaß, humor, vll ne packende story,
darf ruhig komple sein UND mein spielspaß wäre schonmal gerettet

sogar Postal ist super witzig und schön übertrieben (obwohls natürlich trotzdem nix für kinderaugen ist)

aber z.b. bei einem spiel wie Manhunt vergeht mir die lust am spielen.
auch der grund warum ich das spiel ignoriert hab weils sogar meiner meinung nach
einfach geschmackslos ist.

AvP 2 da hat die Gewalt einfach drin sein müssen weils ansonsten nicht glaubwürdig wär.
Doom 3 ebenso.

es kommt einfach aufs spiel selbst drauf an.

und wenn das spiel mich irgendwie emotional berühren will dann bestimmt nicht indem "mein" kind vor meinen augen
in die luft gesprengt wird... 
wiederrum der trailer von Dead Island wo das eigene kind dran glauben muss weil es
sich in ein zombie verwandelt hatte, war doch etwas "verständlich" und dramatisch in zeitlupe inszeniert.

aber activision wollen damit schlagzeilen machen und das erreichen sie auch.
von daher. wayne


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. November 2011)

EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> Sollte man mal Bild für Bild abspielen. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es das Kind durch die Luft fetzt. Ziemlich kranker Scheiß. Die Kommentare unter dem Video finde ich auch gut:
> "Wenn du keinen guten Shooter machen kannst, packst du einfach kontroverse Scheiße in eine nicht spielbare Sequenz und es wird sich verkaufen."
> Leider war...


 
Erbärmlich, dass die so was nötig haben. Riecht nach Indizierung oder gar Verbot in Deutschland.


----------



## Darknomis806 (5. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja und? kindemisbrauch, vergewaltigung und folter sind auch bittere realität.
> will ich diese dinge deshalb in einem spiel sehen?
> 
> das video stellte billigste effekthascherei dar, nix weiter.
> ...


 

das hast aber nix in einem shooter zu suchen! Das hat aber was mit dem Thema Krieg zu tun du troll, im Krieg sterben auch Zivilisten, also wieso sollte man das nicht auch in nem Videospiel zeigen?


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> das hast aber nix in einem shooter zu suchen! Das hat aber was mit dem Thema Krieg zu tun du troll, im Krieg sterben auch Zivilisten, also wieso sollte man das nicht auch in nem Videospiel zeigen?



klar, das gibts auch alles im krieg. 
oder wäre das dann wieder _zu_ realistisch? 
zumal es folterszenen auch schon mal gab. 

aber wie schon gesagt: 
man muss trennen zwischen szenen, wo der spieler selbst aktiv wird und zwischensequenzen, denke ich.


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2011)

Da da Video bei YouTube weg ist:
Modern Warfare 3 video takes things to next level


----------



## Darknomis806 (5. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar, das gibts auch alles im krieg.
> oder wäre das dann wieder _zu_ realistisch?
> zumal es folterszenen auch schon mal gab.
> 
> ...


 
es macht das spiel halt ein wenig realitäts naher als sonst 6stunden dauergänsehautblockbusteraction


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> die ganze realität auf dem monitor zu sehen ist schlichtweg verkehrt weil die vergangenheit schon oft gezeigt hat dass es sehr wenige gibt die mit empfindlichem material nicht umgehen können und irgendwann vll ne sicherung durchbrennt.


a) Im Sinne der Geschichte, die erzählt wird, ist es durchaus sinnvoll, das Geschehen aus allen Perspektiven zu beleuchten. Ob das unbedingt auf diese Art geschehen muß, ist eine andere Frage.
Generell sollte man aber eben auch die Folgen und den Schrecken zeigen.

b) Wer die Tendenz hat, daß seine "Sicherung durchbrennt", dem wird sie auch irgendwann durchbrennen.
Ob er sich dann Hannibal Lecter als Vorbild nimmt oder Neo aus Matrix (der ja in der Matrix Terrorist ist) oder einen der letzten bekannten Amokläufer, ist irrelevant. Im Alten Testament der Bibel sind dann auch noch einige Anregungen vorhanden => Bibel verbieten?

Schließlich kann genauso gut irgendeine Ansammlung von Trivialitäten Auslöser sein, wie zB Schlüssel runtergefallen, Stufe übersehen und fast gestolpert, Regentropfen genau in den KragenStau, wichtige Unterlagen vergessen ...


----------



## XashDE (5. November 2011)

Komisch, kaum einer zu sehen im Video aber hinterher, nach der Explosion schreien geschätzte 100 Leute... Seltsam


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (6. November 2011)

Ich habe eigentlich nichts dagegen wenn Spiele derartige Szenen enthalten. Wie gesagt EIGENTLICH!
Bei dem Konkreten Beispiel ist zu erkennen, dass es nicht der Dramatik dienen soll, da das gesamte restliche Spiel auf stumpfe Action ausgelegt ist. Ich würde eher sagen, dass dies einfach nur Skandalös sein soll!
In so einem Fall empfinde ich derartige Darstellungen unpassend und stehe diesem Fall eher ablehnend Gegenüber.
Ausserdem schadet dies letztendlich dem gesamten Medium und zeigt wieder einmal, dass die meisten Spiele(r) noch lange nicht erwachsen sind!


----------



## Michii17 (7. November 2011)

Das macht mich so traurig wie auch bei Dead Island das kleine Kind ..
einfach geschmacklos .. 

wärs da jetzt kein Kind, okay .. aber warum ein kinD ?!


----------



## wurzn (7. November 2011)

Kunden sollten bewerten. Und nicht shops.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2011)

Michii17 schrieb:


> ... wärs da jetzt kein Kind, okay .. aber warum ein kinD ?!


 Weil Terror vor Kindern nicht halt macht ...?


----------



## Namuraz (8. November 2011)

Und mal wieder: Kostenlose Werbung für Call of Duty, überall!!!!!!  Yay


----------

